# reptar taming going well help me determine sex/



## jeremy flanagan (Jul 17, 2014)

eating eggs and chill in on his back getting belly rubbed but still hates being picked up any suggestion he wiggles like a crazy person and I'm support is back end and front end


----------



## jeremy flanagan (Jul 20, 2014)

he pooped and peed all over me today and was being mean i think its cause he had a full tummy. i don't know ? hope he or she is nice later
nice later


----------



## jeremy flanagan (Jul 20, 2014)

also does anyone know wether i have a male or female


----------



## jeremy flanagan (Jul 20, 2014)

i need professional advice because id like to he /she a mate on day please help


----------



## jeremy flanagan (Jul 20, 2014)




----------



## jeremy flanagan (Jul 20, 2014)

any idea people male or female?


----------



## Logan (Jul 20, 2014)

if you want proffesional advice, go to a reptile vet, they can twll uou for sure


----------



## jeremy flanagan (Jul 20, 2014)

Logan said:


> if you want proffesional advice, go to a reptile vet, they can twll uou for sure


no duh logan i was more asking the people who breed tegus that are on the cite. if it comes to it ill take it to a vet but some people are really good at that here. also vets only do blood test to test the sex and thats expensive.


----------



## Rebecca Stout (Jul 21, 2014)

I don't see an enlarged scale on either side of the vent let alone "bee-bee's". So if I "had" to choose. I'd say she was female. Especially in head/neck shape. An awesomely robust female I might add. Although I'm new, I've seen tons of people show photos like this and breeders reply, so I'm starting to get the knack of it a little. I hope someone can come on here and tell you for real.


----------



## jeremy flanagan (Jul 21, 2014)

Rebecca Stout said:


> I don't see an enlarged scale on either side of the vent let alone "bee-bee's". So if I "had" to choose. I'd say she was female. Especially in head/neck shape. An awesomely robust female I might add. Although I'm new, I've seen tons of people show photos like this and breeders reply, so I'm starting to get the knack of it a little. I hope someone can come on here and tell you for real.


i bought her for 125 dollars


----------



## Rebecca Stout (Jul 23, 2014)

excellent


----------



## SamBobCat (Aug 15, 2014)

Dude I don't really want to be mean or anything but try to calm down a bit. Wait a few days for people to reply. Lots of times people here don't reply on the same day. A vet would be your best bet.


----------



## Josh (Aug 15, 2014)

Agreed that it looks like a female to me too but I'm no expert in sexing. My tegu squirms a lot too when I pick her up. Not every time but sometimes. I need to teach her to lay on her back like that! "play dead!" LOL


----------

